# Bye Bye $485



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Had to go buy new tires today - I still had maybe another 6-8k left on my old tires, but they truely sucked - They never were that great in the wet weather, and with the rain we've had in the past week - they have been horrible.

Spent an extra $40 a tire over what I had before, and I got some *Yokohama *tires. I love how they hit ya with all those extra fees to get them put on, but Discount Tires still give a pretty good deal. They even gave me the remaining prorated milage on the old tires, so I save $57.

On the way home, some moron just stopped to make a left turn w/o signalling, so I had to stop hard - My old tires would have slid on the pavement. These new ones gripped. So, I can already tell the difference.


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

Did you get the Geolandars?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Geolanders? Is that a Yokohama tire?

I have a Toyota car. I got the YK520's


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

Yeah, a while ago you asked about a good rain tire. I suggested the Yoko Geolandar A/T+II. It is a light truck tire though.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh, that's right. I remember now. Yea, it sounded like a truck tire from the name. 

The Yokos I got had pretty much all pos reviews when I researched them. Only other tire I may have gotten was a Michelin Hydroedge, but they were $146 a piece. This was kind of a step below that. We'll see how they work in the rain now.

I was gonna get an alignment tomorrow, but it barely pulls to the right. The old tires pulled much worse to the left, and yet they worse evenly. The car is almost aligned. So, I don't think I'm gonna bother spending another $69 + tax on a 4 wheel alignment afterall...


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Get the alignment. You'll make the $69+ back in the longevity of your tires. If you car is even slightly out of alignment it's very detrimental (sp) to tire wear.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

The new tires don't pull because they haven't been worn yet. You still have an alignment problem, trust me. (I speak from experience) Do you really need a 4 wheel alignment?? Maybe, maybe not. At least get the front aligned.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I've prev had issue w/ my tires in the past - had an alignment and the car still pulled - rotated the tires and it pulled the other way. So, the dealership had to replace my tires at around 7k. Next time I had the tires rotated, it pulled a different way - The factory tires sucked.

Anyway, with these, I will see. I still haven't decided. My last tires wore evenly, and I got 55k out of 60k tires. 

My car requires a 4 wheel alignment, not just a 2 wheel. But for $70, I don't see that its really worth it, when its barely pulling...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I drove in the rain on the highway for 1.5 hours today - those tires made a huge different - it was like night and day. I definitely recommend the Yokohoma YK520s...


----------



## ruckus3008 (Aug 4, 2006)

I just got new tires about a month ago. It feels so much better to drive when its wet now. Plus my gas mileage has improved a little.


----------

